# frankie boyles tramadol nights



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

starts on C4 at 10pm.:thumb:


----------



## Feeder (Nov 25, 2006)

That was ****ing awful.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

i have to agree. not good at all.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Yip pretty rubbish.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I didn't get what was going on? WHy was a black dude bumming him through a prison cell and then revealing he had some gas stuff in his trousers? I couldn't pay attention enough to get what was funny


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

I was prescribed Tramadol earlier this year when I was signed off work after a car accident.....frikking great gear....spent most of the time off my head on the sofa....


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

maggi112 said:


> I didn't get what was going on? WHy was a black dude bumming him through a prison cell and then revealing he had some gas stuff in his trousers? I couldn't pay attention enough to get what was funny


you not seen the green mile?


----------



## The Sheriff (Jul 15, 2008)

I actually thought the Green Mile thing was quite funny!! And Knight Rider was pretty funny too.

The strangest bit was the homophobic cowboy, WTF??? Couldn't get my head around that.


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Oh dear, that was pretty bad wasn't it. Kind of reminds me of that awful show Omid Djalili did, great stand up comedian, crap tv show.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Was pants!!


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

^^ glad I missed it then although the live show last week was very good - some bits were oh so wrong but oh so funny


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)

Overall not impressed but some parts were funny as imo.


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Yeah dead hit and miss for me too. The skits were pretty vad but he still shined at the stand up stuff. Should stick to what hes good at.


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

He's good live but that program wasn't good last night


----------



## vickky453 (Feb 27, 2009)

Not one bit was funny. He just tries to be as insulting and outrageous as he can, and it doesnt work.


----------



## GavinD (Nov 18, 2010)

Frankie Boyle is only any good when he has someone to bounce off- his cmebacks are legendary!!


----------



## Martin_HDI (Aug 19, 2010)

I find frankie very funny but that wasn't good.


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

echo all your comments, watching it now but it's not making me laugh at all!!!


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Missed this, although it sounds like no bad thing!

Really enjoyed one of frankies dvd's the other week. There seemed to be no subject off limits!


----------



## dan1985 (Jun 24, 2010)

All of the material seemed to be recycled from his new dvd stand up wise. I went to see him live this year and he was great but Tramadol nights was cringeworthy


----------



## Mintyfresh (Dec 3, 2010)

I thought the stand up stuff was good-Frankie's usual scathing stuff but the sketches were a bit pants. Both my wife and I were sitting in bewilderment when the 'Green Mile' one was on. 
I'll reserve judgement till next weeks show.

Brazo - you can check it out on the 4OD website if you want to make up your mind http://www.channel4.com/programmes/frankie-boyles-tramadol-nights/4od


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Well he turned it around with last night's show. So much better and really very funny.

No, I'm kidding, it was just as poor as the first one!! If this gets commissioned for a second series I'll buy everyone on DW a pot of Vintage* (well, I say 'I', what I mean of course is DW  ).

That morgana show that was on after it is rubbish as well imo.


----------



## A1an (Dec 5, 2008)

The stand up that wasnt cringeworthy was ok.

The sketches were ****e


----------



## paperbo1 (May 23, 2010)

Stick to the stand up Frankie


----------

